# JUST IN: Emergency meeting and The New Dollar (?)



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Some people on a European forum site are asking me about *the New Dollar *that was discussed last week, *when Hillary Clinton ordered ALL US Ambassadors around the world to Washington to attend an emergency conference.*

Before It's News

http://www.coffetoday.com/hillary-c...he-ambassadors-to-a-historic-meeting/9010586/

Clinton Ambassador Meeting: Unprecedented Mass Meeting Of Top Envoys

They were addressed by Adm. Mike Mullen, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff at the Pentagon, and NSA chief Tom Donilon.

*This is the first time in US history that this has EVER happened*, what's cooking?

Two things leaked out of these meetings... 1. due to Wikileaks all future correspondence will have a new encryption system, 2. *They were informed of a "NEW DOLLAR" that will be introduced without prior notice to replace the existing monetary system.*

*NOW YOU HAVE PLENTY TO WORRY ABOUT !!*

I was in Russia on business in 1990 right after the fall of the Berlin Wall, and overnight without warning the Ruble was devalued! That meant if you had 100 old Rubles on one day, the next day it was worth only 10 of the New Rubles! The army had to roll the tanks out on the streets to prevent riots.

God help us... The Treasury and Feds recently promised never to devalue our dollar. Everywhere else in the world when such type of bureaucrats ever made such an announcement in their countries, their currency was devalued without notice within a few weeks! Go figure!


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

What do you suggest those of us that still have a mortgage and some debt do?? What about stocks?
How long do you think it will be before this happens?


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't have a clue, Pam...

I don't have debts, and put 80% of my savings in silver...

Other than that, the homestead gardens/grainfields are preplanned for 2011, the "root cellar" is stuffed with supplies, there's 4,000 gals of diesel stored for the cars, tractors and generators, and we're armed to the teeth... what else can you do but prepare?

"It's not your daddy's world anymore" the party is over in Lala-land...

-BC


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Right now my savings is in cash and gold mining stocks. 
I plan on getting another gun but I can not get it for another two weeks.

I am getting concerned with what I am reading about taxes and that they are asking people not to file for at least another week for people who get returns. 
Tax News from Yahoo! Finance


----------



## SuspectZero (Feb 3, 2011)

Does that mean we will get to carry our new ameros around soon? Grab up silver and gold while its affordable!


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

BasecampUSA said:


> Some people on a European forum site are asking me about *the New Dollar *that was discussed last week, *when Hillary Clinton ordered ALL US Ambassadors around the world to Washington to attend an emergency conference.*
> 
> Before It's News
> 
> ...


scary stuff....... unfortunately at this point, investing in gold/silver isnt in our options.........the money i have coming in is going straight to our preps....i guess in a years time if things are moderately the same precious metals will be an option......right now its beans and bullets for us.....

We cashed out an investment we had just a cpl days ago.....pulling in and liquifying anything we have for tangible assets......

we moved into our new home/land only last halloween and are starting from scratch........since oct we have a greenhouse just about finished, 11 raised beds finished, fruit trees going in this weekend, BIG seed order finished and on its way to us.....

I feel like if something bigs happens within the next month its going to be a real struggle for us but i believe we will make it though.....

i feel grateful that we have gotten as far as we have with limited time and resources......
At least my job will become even more of a necessity as things get worse.....And my paycheck is fairly safe at the moment.


----------

